

Ask HN: A modern introduction to JavaScript? - Aqwis

For a project I and a small team is developing, I have to become reasonably familiar with JavaScript. However, searching the Web for introductions to the language, most of the stuff I find is either old (e.g. W3Schools and Mozilla's introduction) or non-comprehensive. Truth be told, I haven't looked much at books but given the nature of paper publishing I don't expect there to be any better books. So much having happened in the JavaScript ecosphere in the past few years, is there a modern introduction to the language out there that also briefly covers modern libraries like Node and JQuery?
======
wturner
I am teaching myself Javascript (and programming) using "Javascript By
Example". I like it a lot. However, it doesn't include libraries and DOM/BOM
is taught secondary.

